# How to Remove Rust from Tools



## fureverywhere (Oct 3, 2015)

I need some suggestions for getting a  moderate amount of rust off of several wrenches and screwdrivers. I have a good sized tool box that was on the front porch. It got knocked over and everything was haphazardly tossed back in. I just got it sorted today and noticed a lot of rust on some things.

I'm pretty handy with repairs and would like to clean everything up and get it organized. The farmers almanac says rub the rust with foil or soak in white vinegar. Any other helpful hints?


----------



## jujube (Oct 3, 2015)

I've heard Coca-Cola will take rust off.  Haven't tried it, though.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 3, 2015)

Lots of steel wool and elbow grease should get most of it.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2015)

I always use WD40 and then scrub with a Scotch Brite ...or you could use a heavy duty liquid rust remover 

Have a look here... 

http://lifehacker.com/5897807/how-to-remove-rust-from-old-tools


----------



## oldman (Oct 6, 2015)

I soak them in a rust remover and then use a wire wheel on my grinder, or you could put a wire wheel on your drill and the tool in a vice.


----------



## Lara (Oct 6, 2015)

*
Naval Jelly* works wonders on metal but scrape off scales first. Here's an impressive tool collection:


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 6, 2015)

That box is too gorgeous to use! I found something that did the trick. I soaked the bad parts in white vinegar about a half hour. Then scrubbed it still wet with foil. Worked like magic.


----------



## DennisK (Oct 17, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> That box is too gorgeous to use! I found something that did the trick. I soaked the bad parts in white vinegar about a half hour. Then scrubbed it still wet with foil. Worked like magic.


I'll have to try the foil step. For heavily rusted items, I have always used vinegar, but I would soak the item for about a week - not just a few hours.  This process leaves a dark colored muck on the item which can be rinsed away. The result is no rust, just pits where the rust ate away at the metal.


----------



## imp (Oct 17, 2015)

Most of my working tools, such as end-wrenches, "fits-all" wrenches, even screwdrivers, are chromium plated. Unless the plating develops defects, they withstand rust very well. That's why I'm wondering what happened with one of my Crescent wrenches: rusted quite a bit, to the point of difficulty adjusting the jaw.   imp


----------



## DennisK (Oct 17, 2015)

imp said:


> Most of my working tools, such as end-wrenches, "fits-all" wrenches, even screwdrivers, are chromium plated. Unless the plating develops defects, they withstand rust very well. That's why I'm wondering what happened with one of my Crescent wrenches: rusted quite a bit, to the point of difficulty adjusting the jaw.   imp



  I don't think the plating is as good as it use to be.  I can see evidence of that on the chrome on motorcycles, tools, etc..  It just doesn't hold up as well as it has in the past.


----------



## imp (Oct 17, 2015)

Good point, Dennis! In order for Chromium to be well-adherent to steel, the underlying metal must first be Copper-plated. Then Chromium. Have a hunch with all the imported crap today, they may be skipping the Copper step.    imp


----------



## Fern (Oct 18, 2015)

jujube said:


> I've heard Coca-Cola will take rust off.  Haven't tried it, though.


Yes it does a good job, also frees up any screws & nuts that might have become too tight.


----------

